# Brown Algae



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

Greetings,

I thought that I got rid of this algae by doing a water change and vacuum of my gravel 3 months ago. But it is back. 

Can anyone advise about this? All of my levels look good.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

How long are your lights on for? How old are the blubs? Are you doing at least a 30% water changes per week?


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

did you add anything recently? sounds like diatome. Something that pops up during the cycling process. its annoying and It pops up in my tank everytime I add something or stir up alot of the sand.


----------



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for responding. Is there a good way to get rid of it? I am going to do a water change and clean the gravel today.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Diatom (brown) algae is one of those types that kind of comes and goes. Like other algaes is feeds of phosphates and silicas and are often present during the cycling process and can last well after the process even when water parameters level out. Also if you have an older light bulb it may have aged to the point that it may be in a different light spectrum which may be easier for algaes to use versus advanced plants.

Luckily with brown algae it's easy to physically remove and tons of critters love chewing on it. Even though it's a nuisance at times the presence of this algae isn't always a bad sign. 

Nerite snails relish this algae as do otocinclus cats. My shrimp love it as well - I generally rub the algae off the tank wall and let the debris settle. From there my shrimp hunt it out among the rocks and go to town.


----------

